# Sanko/World-Wide-Shipping



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

You guys are fantastic, having helped me in the past, I was wondering if you can do it again ).
Has anyone a picture of a Large OBO (about 500,000 tons) named World Guard/6ZKX, she was on charter to Sanko but was owned by World-Wide-Shipping and Liberian registry.


----------



## Andrew Price (Aug 9, 2005)

SANKO had a small fleet of 160,000 dwt OBO's, of various names, that were built in Japan.

Names included the WORLD GUARD, ELENI P, and the EASTERN SPIRIT which I sailed on until it was transferred to the SANKO Japaneses-crewed fleet in Nagasaki c. 1984.

There is a link at maritime-connector to the WORLD GUARD which includes details and a b&w photo in SANKO LINE Livery.

Regards

Andy PRICE


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

*OBO World Guard*

Andy,

Thanks for input, every bit of info helps.

Out of curiosity was Sanko's "First Venture" part of the same class ?

I also was with Sanko (as an R/O) in World Guard during 1978.

Best Regards


----------



## Andrew Price (Aug 9, 2005)

The name rings a faint bell (I was with SANKO between 1979 and 1984) mainly on tankers.

I have checked my records and there appears in the Oct. 1980 Edition of LLOYDS LIST a single record for a 1968 built, Liberian Flagged, 94,000 dwt. O/O named *FIRST VENTURE* that had just left Hamburg.

There was also a *SANKO VENTURE*, a 70,000 dwt., Crude Oil Tanker, built in 2002, that is still trading as the *DS PROMOTER*.

Regards

Andy PRICE


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

Seen a few Sanko guys on theis site over the past few years: here's my Sanko ship list.

Europride
Asia Alliance - both managed by International Shipping Kristiansands
Eternal Light
Palmstar Cherry - twice
Manhattan Baron
Sanko Progress


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

Dimples82 said:


> You guys are fantastic, having helped me in the past, I was wondering if you can do it again ).
> Has anyone a picture of a Large OBO (about 500,000 tons) named World Guard/6ZKX, she was on charter to Sanko but was owned by World-Wide-Shipping and Liberian registry.


Are you sure about the DWT Dimples82. Seems a bit high. The largest VLOC I have ever come across does not even have that figure as a displacement. Even if you mean displacement the fig looks too high.


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

*OBO M/T World Guard*

Sorry, I could well be wrong (numbers an me these days . .) I remember World Guard was a big ship, but her radio/radar electronics was very sound; the Trip I was on was in ballast from Italy to Brazil, Iron Ore from Brazil to Japan, Dry-Dock, in ballast to PG the oil from PG to France (Med)


----------



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

No need to apologise #7 I was merely making an observation.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

This one ?


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Picture*

Dear cueball44
YES !!! That's the one ! 
She one thing I got right . . . she was a big girl!
Many thanks
Dimples82


----------



## Sanko Paul (May 28, 2021)

Dimples82 said:


> You guys are fantastic, having helped me in the past, I was wondering if you can do it again ).
> Has anyone a picture of a Large OBO (about 500,000 tons) named World Guard/6ZKX, she was on charter to Sanko but was owned by World-Wide-Shipping and Liberian registry.


----------



## Sanko Paul (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Sanko Paul (May 28, 2021)

Sanko Paul said:


> View attachment 687408


I served on the “World Guard” as a young second engineer in 1974-1975, photos are from dockyard in Sasebo, Japan.


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sanko Paul said:


> View attachment 687408





Sanko Paul said:


> View attachment 687409
> 
> 
> I served on the “World Guard” as a young second engineer in 1974-1975, photos are from dockyard in Sasebo, Japan.





Sanko Paul said:


> View attachment 687409
> 
> 
> I served on the “World Guard” as a young second engineer in 1974-1975, photos are from dockyard in Sasebo, Japan.


Paul, Hi,
Lots of thanks for your pics, just the job :0)))) , I also did a drydock with her at the Hitachi-Zozen yard, Innoshima.. This dockyard I found out subsequently was a PoW camp containing Brits, as well as other nationals. 
See: British POW leaves diary that describes air raid on local island 
Best regards,
Charles Marshall


----------



## Sanko Paul (May 28, 2021)

Dimples82 said:


> Paul, Hi,
> Lots of thanks for your pics, just the job :0)))) , I also did a drydock with her at the Hitachi-Zozen yard, Innoshima.. This dockyard I found out subsequently was a PoW camp containing Brits, as well as other nationals.
> See: British POW leaves diary that describes air raid on local island
> Best regards,
> Charles Marshall


Hi again
I have more photos from my time on the “World Guard” mostly of shipmates at the time, but also a few of the ship, let me know if you are interested. 
I have been several times at the Innoshima yards, but did not know of the POW story. 
Very interesting. 
best regards Paul Møller
Chief Engineer, retired


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sanko Paul said:


> Hi again
> I have more photos from my time on the “World Guard” mostly of shipmates at the time, but also a few of the ship, let me know if you are interested.
> I have been several times at the Innoshima yards, but did not know of the POW story.
> Very interesting.
> ...


Paul Hi,
Thanks for getting back to me. 
Your offer is very kind, apart from those sent, I only have B&W pics of the ship from the air. If you want any of those can help.
Best Regards
Charles Marshall RE/O (Retd)


----------

